#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat en EU verliezen geopolitiek terrein in de wereld

## Olive Yao

.



Africans do not want to be part of your foreign policy (2 april 2022)

De VS en de EU namen aan dat landen in Afrika mee zouden doen aan economische sancties tegen Rusland, omdat zij, VS en EU, dat willen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Biden's Latin America summit is in shambles (28 mei 2022)

De VS dacht te kunnen bepalen dat Cuba, Venezuela en Nicaragua niet mee mogen doen.
Vervolgens zegden de meeste andere landen in Zuid-Amerika af.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Why Asia Pacific chose China (29 mei 2022)

Landen in de Pacific reageren koel op Bidens toenadering. VS hulp is militair gericht. China werkt al lang economisch met veel landen samen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



US Secretary of State Anthony Blinken has laid out US policy toward the Peoples Republic of China - a manifesto upholding Washingtons vow to prevent China from surpassing the US. 

However, China is a nation with a population several times the size of the US (and the G7 combined) and is making the transition from developing to a developed nation - surpassing the US is inevitable. Only through subversion and conflict can the US even attempt to prevent this - and that is precisely what the US government including the State Department has been doing and is announcing it will continue doing.


De Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Anthony Blinken heeft het Amerikaanse beleid ten aanzien van de Volksrepubliek China uiteengezet - een manifest dat de gelofte van Washington handhaaft om te voorkomen dat China de VS overtreft.

China is echter een natie met een bevolking die meerdere malen zo groot is als de VS (en de G7 samen) en maakt de overgang van ontwikkelingslanden naar een ontwikkelde natie - de VS voorbijstreven is onvermijdelijk. Alleen door middel van subversie en conflict kunnen de VS zelfs proberen dit te voorkomen - en dat is precies wat de Amerikaanse regering, inclusief het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken, heeft gedaan en aankondigt dat ze zal blijven doen.
google translate


US Department of State - Secretary Blinken outlines the Administrations policy toward the Peoples Republic of China:
https://youtu_be/pR-_CKlXZZw

CNAS - Supporters:
https://www.cnas.org/support-cnas/cnas-supporters

CNAS - Nicholas Heras:
https://www.cnas.org/people/nicholas-heras

Yahoo - In Syria's breadbasket, Kurds and regime battle for wheat:
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/syria...000302363.html

Sydney Morning Herald - Transcript of Vladimir Putins speech announcing special military operation in Ukraine:
https://www.smh.com.au/world/europe/full-transcript-of-vladimir-putin-s-speech-announcing-a-special-military-operation-20220224-p59zhq.html

French Ministry of Foreign Affairs - The G7: Frequently Asked Questions (G7 total population is 10% of the world or 790 million):
https://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/en/fr...ked-questions/

National Endowment for Democracy - Regions:
https://www.ned.org/regions/

CSIS, ChinaPower - How Much Trade Transits the South China Sea?:
https://chinapower.csis.org/much-tra...uth-china-sea/

US State Department, Office of the Historian - 189. Draft Memorandum From Secretary of Defense McNamara to President Johnson (1965):
https://history.state.gov/historical...964-68v03/d189

The National Interest - Free Baluchistan:
https://nationalinterest.org/comment...luchistan-4799

GovTrack - H.Con.Res. 104 (112th): Expressing the sense of Congress that the people of Baluchistan, currently divided between Pakistan, Iran, and Afghanistan, have the right to self-determination and to their own sovereign country.:
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/112/hconres104

US State Department, Office of the Historian - 337. Memorandum for the Special Group:
https://history.state.gov/historical...964-68v30/d337

VOA - US Nearly Doubled Military Personnel Stationed in Taiwan This Year:
https://www.voanews.com/a/pentagon-u...-/6337695.html

France 24 - Four killed by female suicide bomber near China institute in Pakistan:
https://www.france24.com/en/live-new...te-in-pakistan

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## Olive Yao

.


Home


Verklaring

*الحرب الباردة الجديدة ضد الصين هي ضد مصلحة البشرية*

نلاحظ تزايد التصريحات و التصرفات العدوانيه التي تتخذها الإدارة الامريكية فيما يتعلق بالصين. هذه تشكل تهديدا للسلام العالمي وعائقا امام البشرية لمواجهة تحديات في غاية الاهمية بنجاح مثل التغير المناخي ، السيطرة على الجائحات، التمييز العنصري و التنميةالاقتصادية.

لذلك نحن نؤمن أن أي حرب بارده جديدة ستكون معاكسة تمامًا لمصالح البشرية. و بدلا من ذلك نحن ندعوا إلى اقصى درجات التعاونالعالمي لمواجهة التحديات العظمى التي نواجهها كفصيلة.
 
لذلك ندعوا الولايات المتحده إلى التراجع عن التهديد بهذه الحرب الباردة و نحن ايضا ندعوها الى التراجع عن الاعمال الاخرى الخطيرهالمهدده للسلام العالمي مثل: الانسحاب من اتفاقية القوات النووية المتوسطة المدى؛ الانسحاب من اتفاقيات باريس للتغير المناخي؛ الانسحابالمتزايد من مؤسسات الأمم المتحدة. و يجب على الولايات المتحدة أيضا أن تتوقف عن ممارسة الضغوط على الدول الأخرى لتبني مثل هذهالمواقف الخطيرة.

نحن ندعم ان يكون اساس العلاقات بين الصين و الولايات المتحدة قائم على الحوار المتبادل المتمحور حول القضايا المشتركة التي توحدالبشرية.


*Een nieuwe Koude Oorlog tegen China druist in tegen de belangen van de mensheid*

We zien dat de Amerikaanse regering steeds agressievere verklaringen en acties richt tegen China. Die vormen een bedreiging voor de wereldvrede en belemmeren de mensheid bij haar zoektocht naar een oplossing voor de uiterst zware gezamenlijke problemen waarmee zij te maken heeft, zoals klimaatverandering, bestrijding van pandemien, racisme en economische ontwikkeling.

Wij zijn daarom van mening dat elke nieuwe Koude Oorlog volledig in strijd zou zijn met de belangen van de mensheid. In plaats daarvan zijn wij voor een maximale wereldwijde samenwerking om de enorme uitdagingen aan te pakken waarmee we als soort worden geconfronteerd.

We roepen de VS daarom op om niet langer te dreigen met een Koude Oorlog en ook om te stoppen met zijn andere acties die een gevaar voor de wereldvrede vormen, zoals: terugtrekking uit het Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces-verdrag; terugtrekking uit het Klimaatakkoord van Parijs; en de toenemende uittreding uit VN-organisaties. De VS moeten ook stoppen met het uitoefenen van druk op andere landen om een dergelijke gevaarlijke houding aan te nemen.

Wij steunen het als China en de VS hun betrekkingen baseren op wederzijdse dialoog en zich concentreren op de gemeenschappelijke problemen van de mensheid.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Briefing nr. 4

In juni kwamen de lidstaten van de Noord-Atlantische Verdragsorganisatie (NAVO) bijeen in Madrid, Spanje voor hun jaarlijkse top. Tijdens de bijeenkomst nam de NAVO een nieuw Strategisch Concept aan, dat voor het laatst in 2010 was bijgewerkt. Daarin noemt NAVO Rusland als zijn 'belangrijkste en meest directe bedreiging' en noemt NAVO China een 'uitdaging [voor] onze belangen'. In de woorden van NAVO-secretaris-generaal Jens Stoltenberg vertegenwoordigt dit richting gevende document een fundamentele verschuiving voor het militaire bondgenootschap, zijn grootste revisie sinds de Koude Oorlog.

*Een Monroe doctrine voor de 21e eeuw?*

Hoewel NAVO beweert een defensieve alliantie te zijn, wordt deze bewering tegengesproken door zijn destructieve erfenis  zoals in Servi (1999), Afghanistan (2001) en Libi (2011)  en haar steeds groter wordende wereldwijde voetafdruk. Op de top maakte NAVO duidelijk dat hij van plan is zijn wereldwijde expansie voort te zetten om Rusland en China het hoofd te bieden. Schijnbaar onbewust van het immense menselijk lijden veroorzaakt door de oorlog in Oekrane, verklaarde NAVO dat haar 'uitbreiding een historisch succes is geweest  en heeft bijgedragen aan vrede en stabiliteit in het Euro-Atlantische gebied', en nodigde NAVO Finland en Zweden officieel uit voor lidmaatschap.

De blik van NAVO reikt echter veel verder dan de Euro-Atlantic, naar het Zuiden. Om voet aan de grond te krijgen in Azi verwelkomde NAVO Japan, Zuid-Korea, Australi en Nieuw-Zeeland voor de eerste keer als deelnemers aan de top en verklaarde NAVO dat 'de Indo-Pacific belangrijk is voor NAVO'.

Bovendien, in navolging van de Monroe-doctrine (1823) van tweehonderd jaar geleden, noemde het Strategisch Concept 'Afrika en het Midden-Oosten' als 'NAVO's zuidelijke nabuurschap' [neighbourhood], en verwees Stoltenberg onheilspellend naar 'Ruslands en China's toenemende invloed in het zuidelijke nabuurschap [van het Bondgenootschap]' als een 'uitdaging'.

*85% van de wereld wil vrede*

Hoewel de NAVO-lidstaten misschien geloven dat ze mondiaal gezag hebben, denkt de overgrote meerderheid van de wereld dat niet. De internationale reactie op de oorlog in Oekrane geeft aan dat er een grimmige kloof bestaat tussen de Verenigde Staten en hun naaste bondgenoten aan de ene kant en het Zuiden aan de andere kant.

Regeringen die 6,7 miljard mensen vertegenwoordigen  85% van de wereldbevolking  hebben geweigerd sancties na te volgen die zijn opgelegd door de VS en hun bondgenoten aan Rusland, terwijl landen die slechts 15% van de wereldbevolking vertegenwoordigen deze maatregelen wel hebben gevolgd. Volgens Reuters zijn Japan, Zuid-Korea, de Bahama's en Taiwan de enige niet-westerse regeringen die sancties tegen Rusland hebben uitgevaardigd  landen die alle militaire bases of personeel van de VS huisvesten.

Er is nog minder steun voor de pressie onder leiding van de VS en de Europese Unie om het luchtruim te sluiten voor Russische vliegtuigen. Regeringen die slechts 12% van de wereldbevolking vertegenwoordigen, hebben dit beleid aangenomen, terwijl 88% dat niet heeft gedaan.

Door de VS geleide pogingen om Rusland politiek te isoleren op het internationale toneel zijn niet succesvol geweest. In maart stemde de Algemene Vergadering van de VN over een niet-bindende resolutie om de Russische invasie van Oekrane te veroordelen: 141 landen stemden voor, 5 landen stemden tegen, 35 landen onthielden zich en 12 landen waren afwezig. Deze telling vertelt echter niet het volledige verhaal. De landen die tegen de resolutie hebben gestemd, zich hebben onthouden of afwezig waren, vertegenwoordigen 59% van de wereldbevolking.

Hierna werd de oproep van de regering-Biden om Rusland uit te sluiten van de G20-top in Indonesi genegeerd.

Ondertussen zijn, ondanks intense steun van de NAVO, pogingen om in het Zuiden steun voor Oekrane te winnen een complete mislukking gebleken. Op 20 juni sprak de Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky, na verschillende verzoeken, tot de Afrikaanse Unie; slechts twee staatshoofden van de 55 leden van de continentale organisatie woonden de vergadering bij. Kort daarna werd het verzoek van Zelensky om het Latijns-Amerikaanse handelsblok Mercosur aan te spreken afgewezen.

Het is duidelijk dat NAVOs claim dat het een bolwerk van de op regels gebaseerde internationale orde is, niet een standpunt is dat door het grootste deel van de wereld wordt gedeeld. Seun voor het beleid van de militaire alliantie is bijna volledig beperkt tot de lidstaten en een handvol bondgenoten die samen een kleine minderheid van de wereldbevolking vormen. Het grootste deel van de wereldbevolking verwerpt het NAVO-beleid en de mondiale aspiraties en wil de internationale gemeenschap niet opdelen in verouderde Koude Oorlog-blokken.

google translate | hyperlinks staan in het origineel op de webpagina

----------


## Olive Yao

Seoul, Korea 14 augustus 2022  demonstratie tegen militaire aanwezigheid VS regime in Zuid-Korea - grootste demonstratie in decennia


Tim Shorrock  US media ignored major anti-US military protest in South Korea
Responsible Statecraft | 23 augustus 2022

Ben Norton  South Koreans protest US military drills simulating war with North
Multipolarista | 2 september 2022


(...)

Die zaterdag demonstreerden duizenden mensen, de leuze "dit land is geen Amerikaanse oorlogsbasis" scanderend, tegen _Ulchi Freedom Shield_, de eerste grootschalige militaire oefeningen tussen Amerikaanse en Zuid-Koreaanse troepen sinds 2017. De protesten werden georganiseerd door de _Koreaanse Confederatie van Vakverenigingen_ (KCTU), de op een na grootste arbeidsfederatie van Zuid-Korea. Ze werden vergezeld door een reeks progressieve bondgenoten, waaronder _s Mensens Solidariteit voor Participerende Democratie_ (PSPD), een invloedrijke burgergroep die in 1994 werd opgericht.

In een tijd waarin de militaire spanningen op het Koreaanse schiereiland escaleren en er geen idee is voor een inter-Koreaanse dialoog, zijn we bezorgd dat een agressieve grootschalige militaire oefening de situatie zal verergeren", verklaarde PSPD. We dringen er nogmaals bij de regeringen van de VS en de ROK op aan om de gezamenlijke militaire oefening van de ROK en de VS op te schorten en zich in te spannen om voorwaarden voor dialoog te creren.

Bij de demonstratie richtten demonstranten zich direct op het hart van het Amerikaanse beleid in Korea, met borden met de tekst "Geen oorlogsrepetitie, geen U.S." en "Geen militaire samenwerking tussen Korea en de VS en Japan".

(...)

Tim Shorrock, google translate

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Vertegenwoordigers van het VS regime reizen naar Afrika ...


 :ninja:  VS ambassadeur bij de VN L. Thomas-Greenfield bracht in augustus dit jaar een bezoek aan Afrika. Op 4 augustus 2022 was ze in Uganda.

Ze schreef voor wat landen mogen kopen:

() countries can buy Russian agricultural products, including fertilizer and wheat. () if a country decides to engage with Russia where there are sanctions, then they are breaking those sanctions; () and we caution countries not to break those sanctions because then, if they do, they stand the chance of having actions taken against them for breaking those sanctions.

() landen kunnen Russische landbouwproducten kopen, waaronder kunstmest en tarwe. () als een land besluit met Rusland in zee te gaan waar sancties zijn, overtreedt het die sancties; () en we waarschuwen landen om die sancties niet te breken, omdat ze dan, als ze dat doen, de kans hebben dat er maatregelen tegen hen worden genomen voor het overtreden van die sancties.


 :ninja:  Een week later, op 8 augustus 2022 was VS minister van buza A. Blinken in Pretoria, Zuid-Afrika.

Hij begon te huichelen:

And yet too often African nations have been treated as instruments of other nations progress rather than the authors of their own. The United States will not dictate Africas choices. Neither should anyone else. The right to make these choices belongs to Africans, and Africans alone.

En toch zijn Afrikaanse naties te vaak behandeld als instrumenten van de vooruitgang van andere naties in plaats van de auteurs van hun eigen land. De Verenigde Staten zullen de keuzes van Afrika niet dicteren. Een ander ook niet. Het recht om deze keuzes te maken behoort toe aan afrikanen, en afrikanen alleen.

Maar toch zei hij even later:

At the same time, the United States and the world will look to African nations to defend the rules of the international system (...)

"Tegelijkertijd zullen de Verenigde Staten en de wereld van Afrikaanse landen verwachten dat ze de regels van het internationale systeem verdedigen ()"

Welk systeem bedoelt hij?





Doelt hij op de sancties van de internationale gemeenschap waar we altijd over horen?


 :ninja:  Eerder, op 1 augustus 2022 leverde Zuid-Afrikas minister van internationale betrekkingen Naledi Pandor kritiek op 

(...) the unprecedented action of the USA House of Representatives which adopted a draft bill intended to punish countries in Africa that have not towed the line on the Russia Ukraine war.

"(...) de ongekende actie van het Amerikaanse Huis van Afgevaardigden dat een ontwerpwetsvoorstel heeft aangenomen dat bedoeld is om landen in Afrika te straffen die zich niet houden aan de lijn voor de oorlog tussen Rusland en Oekrane.

Zij doelt op de VS _Countering Malign Russian Activities in Africa Act_ (H.R.7311), die erop wijst dat het VS regime wil doorgaan met bepalen wat afrikaanse landen doen.

 :ninja:  Het VS regime tracht wanhopig zn wereldhegemonie te handhaven, en denkt Afrikaanse landen nog steeds te kunnen voorschrijven wat ze moeten doen.

Als ik een persoonlijke ervaring mag delen, een vriendin in Edo, met wie ik hierover praatte, zei: "We don't do that any more. You do that. We don't do that." Met 'you' doelde ze op Europa, de vazal van het VS regime.

Alle landen in de wereld zouden moeten samenwerken om de macht van het VS regime te breken.


bronnen

U.S. Representative to the UN L. Thomas-Greenfield  Remarks at a press conference announcing $20 million in development assistance in Uganda amid a global food crisis 
Kampala, Uganda 4 augustus 2022

A. Blinken  Vital partners, shared priorities: the Biden administrations Sub-Saharan Africa strategy
Pretoria 8 augustus 2022

Zuid-Afrika, Department of International Relations and Cooperation, Ministe Naledi Pandor: Symposium on the framework document on South Africas national interest
1 augustus 2022

US Senate  Countering Malign Russian Activities in Africa Act H. R. 7311
28 april 2022

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Zowel ex-president Piera, als president Boric van Chili hebben de Russische inval in Oekraine scherp veroordeeld. Sinds maart gelden er dan ook sancties van Chili tegen Rusland. Zo mocht de Russische luchtvaartindustrie niet deelnemen aan de Fidae, een internationale luchtvaartshow in Santiago. Ondanks verkiezingsbeloften, heeft Boric zelfs Venezuela bekritiseerd voor de VN. De Amerikanen waren blij en Maduro boos. Chili onderhoudt nog steeds vriendschappelijke banden met de VS en de EU. Het neoliberalisme is in Chili sterk geworteld. De nieuwe (anti-neoliberale) grondwet is door een meerderheid van 61 procent naar de prullenbak verwezen. Chili doet ook graag zaken met het eveneens kapitalistische China. De VS en de EU hebben dus nog steeds loyale vrienden in de "derde wereld". Chili is een belangrijke exporteur van Lithium en koper. Gas koopt Chili voornamelijk van de VS. In het centrale deel van Chili worden grote windmolenparken aangelegd en zijn deels al in gebruik. De grootste in Zuid-Amerika. Spoorwegmaterieel koopt Chili in Frankrijk bij Alstom. En vliegtuigen van Boeing (787) en Airbus (a320neo). Dus Rusland is echt een irrelevante reus voor hier. Grote bruggen bouwen hier dat doen deels de Koreanen. Het zuiden van Korea uiteraard haha. Militair materieel koopt Chili vooral in de VS. 

De weinige vrienden van Poetin hier in de regio zitten in Venezuela. Maar wat stelt Venezuela nou voor op het wereldtoneel? Ze hebben de grootste plas olie te wereld, maar ze kunnen er niks mee. 

De Argentijnen hebben ook flink wat olie en gas. Maar dat land is door opeenvolgende corrupte regeringen totaal kapot gemaakt. Slechts n procent van het gas in Chili komt uit Argentini. Met een ander beleid had Argentini als Dubai kunnen zijn met al die olie. Met wagonladingen wordt er door de regering gestolen. Allemaal vriendjespolitiek en corruptie. Dat wordt nooit wat schat ik in.

Chili zit op dit wel in de gevarenzone met Boric. Dat het nog steeds goed gaat komt niet door Boric maar door beleid van voorgaande regeringen. En aangezien de nieuwe grondwet werd afgewezen, kan Boric niets van zijn extreemlinkse plannen uitvoeren. En inmiddels is hij zijn grote vrienden in Venezuela ook verloren door zijn onhandige optreden... En in eigen land wordt hij hard aangepakt vanwege zijn dagelijkse blunders. Ze noemen hem de verwarde dalai lama. Laatst groette hij met een buiging en samengevouwen handen een lege stoel tijdens een bijeenkomst... En hij ging er nog op zitten ook. Hij liet ook een goed hoorbare scheet tijdens een discours. En met toespraken is hij erg slecht. Alles leest hij zicbtbaar van een papier wat door anderen geschreven is. Maar soms begint hij spontaan te spreken en dan komt er altijd onzin uit. Hij weet van heel veel zaken niets af. Hij klets maar wat. En door president Nayib Bukele is hij ook flink op zijn nummer gezet nadat hij Bukele had afgezeken. Op youtube is er iedere dag weer een nieuwe aflevering over de onhandige Boric. Eigenlijk is Boric alleen op papier een president. Hij beloofde een eind te maken aan vriendjespolitiek. Maar sinds zijn aantreden zijn veel benoemingen vriendjes van elkaar. Dat noemen ze hier pitutocratie. Hij is op dat gebied veel erger dan zijn voorgangers. En aangezien Boric niet verder is gekomen dan MAVO niveau zitten daar zijn vrienden. Dit land wordt geleid door onbekwame en voor hun taak ongeschikte mensen. Over sommige dingen had hij wel aardige ideen, maar het ontbreekt hem aan kennis van zaken om goed beleid uit te stippelen. Hij heeft ook ministers benoemd die net zo dom zijn als hij. Zoals die Giorgio Jackson. Het zijn gewoon kinderen die elkaar ontmoet hebben achter de barricade en denken, he dat kunnen wij beter. We zullen wel even laten zien hoe het moet. Nou er is tot nog toe niets van terecht gekomen. Boric is eigenlijk een niet zo slimme puber die zijn studie niet heeft afgemaakt, wat hem niet er niet van weerhoudt anderen die veel meer weten de les moeten lezen. 


.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
French ambassador: US rules-based order means Western domination, violating international law

Ben Norton over Grard Araud | Multipolarista 21 november 2022


Franse ambassadeur: 'Op regels gebaseerde orde' van de VS betekent westerse overheersing, in strijd met internationaal recht


Dit artikel bevat veel text van Grard Araud zelf (dus niet alleen interpretatie van journalist Ben Norton).


Op het web staat meer van deze Araud.





Deze post en post #9 sluiten naadloos aan bij Revisors topic 

Japan wil historisch onrecht herstellen en dringt aan op Afrikaanse zetel in VN veiligheidsraad

specifiek *post #28* en *post #29*.

----------

